
Ephemeral to Eternal – Slack archiver for open source orgs - smcavinney1
https://github.com/shaunymca/ephemeraltoeternal
======
owenjones
Interesting, what would you say are the legal / TOS ramifications of a service
like this?

~~~
smcavinney1
As far as I know, the APIs TOS are for 'apps' in slack, which this isn't. This
app runs on top of a database that has messages. Getting message data into the
database is not against the terms of service either.

